# Looking for apartment/house in Northern Bangkok



## Adrofex (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm a long time lurker and infrequent poster.

I decided to make the move to Thailand and arrived a few days ago to seek employment as a teacher. I've just accepted a job in the North of Bangkok (Bang Su area) and I'm finding it difficult to find an apartment/house online. I was wondering if anyone is familiar with a website which would let me search for apartments using a map, rather than selecting the district. My problem is that Bang Su is a huge area and I plan on walking or taking a bus.

My real concern is finding accommodation which is practical, the budget isn't much of a problem, though I wouldn't want to pay much more than 15,000B / month.

To specify, I will be working at KMUTNB (Phranakhon [Disclaimer: my spelling here may be completely wrong]).

Any other suggestions are most welcome.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## normad (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello. My name is Yim. I am a student of KMUTNB. If you need my help contact me 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## visual effects editor (Dec 25, 2011)

look here...

http://www.mrroomfinder.com/

and here:

http://en.9apartment.com/


----------

